# 1937 roadmaster



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello everybody ! I was fortunate enough to get this great bicycle from Stromberger last summer . I’ve been doing some light cleaning on it and just thought I’d post a pic of how it turned out . Seat and bars are high and mighty in these shots as I was out on a quick and chilly morning ride, cheers !


----------



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

Devin Corbit said:


> Hello everybody ! I was fortunate enough to get this great bicycle from Stromberger last summer . I’ve been doing some light cleaning on it and just thought I’d post a pic of how it turned out . Seat and bars are high and mighty in these shots as I was out on a quick and chilly morning ride, cheers !


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2018)

NIIIICE


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s a 37 roadmaster , forgot to post that !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice bicycle indeed, enjoy it! I have a 37 myself that I just picked up but am going to leave it alone. It's the same color as yours, with a lock for the flying V fork!


----------



## Beek (Nov 19, 2018)

Devin Corbit said:


> View attachment 904456
> 
> View attachment 904457



Ahhh!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice original bike and great color. I remember when Dave acquired this bike several years ago. I was wondering what happened to it.

Whats the serial number?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2018)

Sorry, I shouldn't have used your thread to ask questions.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2018)

Dave has great taste, Congrads on picking up that beauty!


----------



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very nice bicycle indeed, enjoy it! I have a 37 myself that I just picked up but am going to leave it alone. It's the same color as yours, with a lock for the flying V fork!
> View attachment 904612



Perfect !!!


----------



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice original bike and great color. I remember when Dave acquired this bike several years ago. I was wondering what happened to it.
> 
> Whats the serial number?



Starts with a B ends with a 3 . The hub dates it a 37 and I believe the fork and neck do as well ? I’m learning as I go in tiny amounts , brain function permitting , hahaha


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 19, 2018)

Definitely 1937. That fork was used through 1938.

Great bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2018)

The tank detailing is really eye catching. Cool looking ride!


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 19, 2018)

This bike really is a looker.


----------



## Devin Corbit (Nov 19, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very nice bicycle indeed, enjoy it! I have a 37 myself that I just picked up but am going to leave it alone. It's the same color as yours, with a lock for the flying V fork!
> View attachment 904612



It’s funny how my headlight has zero paint left and yours is still silver , considering the rest of the bicycles


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 20, 2018)

Dangit man, that looks so good now! I should'a kept it!     I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 20, 2018)

Here's a "before" shot.   Well, not entirely before... I did install new tires and a temporary (incorrect) seat while the original top was being re-done by @bobcycles.


----------

